# How long do cherries take to mature?



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

From the little 3 mm babies into breeding age, anyone know how long it takes?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I give it about a month or two.....I notice tiny's today about a month or so later I notice small berry packers.


----------



## wolfbane (Aug 2, 2005)

" ...berry packers.." I like that term! They mature and begin to reproduce after a month, mine have over run my 10 gal tank, and I'm transfering some to the other tanks! What fun!! Gotta love these "tank roaches"!


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

> They mature and begin to reproduce after a month, mine have over run my 10 gal tank, and I'm transfering some to the other tanks! What fun!! Gotta love these "tank roaches"!


Exactly what I'm praying for. Started with about 15, lost a few mature females off the bat in first couple of weeks... have easily a dozen babies all out of the java moss pile and out feeding in the open... hoping for an explosion to populate other tanks with.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

You'd be surprised at how small a female can start carrying eggs. I have some really small ones with eggs already. Kind of neat.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup, takes about 1 month for the baby to mature. Then they carry eggs.

Another month or so later the eggs will hatch. Sometimes if it's their first batch, then they will drop their eggs from seemily "inexperience".

-John N.


----------

